# 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen



## Ute (29. November 2008)

Am 20. 12. kommen 





Uschi+Achim
hier hoch für 14 Tage. Da könnte man mit den beiden doch mal losziehen. So oft wie möglich. ^^
Brandung, Boot oder Kutter. Die beiden machen alles mit. 
Wollen wir sie gleich am 21. überrumpeln und sie zum angeln mitnehmen?


----------



## Ute (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Hallo ihr beiden! |wavey:|wavey:
Würdet ihr denn am 21. gleich zum angeln loswollen? 
Auch wenn sich hier noch keiner gemeldet hat, werden welche mit zu angeln kommen.
Die sind ja alle soo schüchtern. :m


----------



## Uschi+Achim (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Hallo Ute,

die sind ja alle sooo schüchtern....das ist GUT!

Na klar würden wir gern angeln gehen.#6
Wie wärs für den Anfang mit der Seebrücke in Dahme?
Fürs Brandungsangeln haben wir noch keine Vorfächer, da wir das noch nie gemacht haben. #t
Müßten uns dann aber auf die Schnelle ein paar Wattis vor Ort besorgen, die gibts hier im Teutoburger Wald leider nicht.

Liebe Grüße
Uschi + Achim


----------



## celler (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

hmm,jetzt erklär mir mal bitte einer die unterschiede zwischen nem vorfach für die seebrücke und einem vorfach fürn strand???


----------



## Ute (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Da hat celler Recht.
Das, was man von der Brücke "schmeißt", nimmt man auch vom Strand aus. #6
Je nach dem wie das Wetter ist, können wir ja mit meinem Boot starten. Die Brücke ist am Wochenende immer Rand voll. So viele Fische kommen da auch nicht hin, das es sich lohnt.


----------



## Welsmaus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Hallo Ute,

Bootangeln ist natürlich auch okay - wenn's Wetter paßt. An welche Uhrzeit hattest du denn gedacht. Morgens, mittags, abends? 
Fürs Brandungsangeln, so haben wir gelesen bzw. gehört, braucht man doch Clips, damit die Würmer nicht wegfliegen, wenn man 100 m wirft. So etwas besitzen wir (noch) nicht. Fürs Angeln von der Brücke nehmen wir auch nur kurze Ruten mit, was für den Strand auch nicht opitmal wäre. Oder vertue ich mich?

Gruß

Uschi


----------



## Andy1608 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Moin moin Uschi

Du hast recht#6 
Kurze Ruten sind nicht optimal vom Strand aus#d und es ist auch besser,wenn man die Haken hoch oder runter Clipt:q
Anderseits kommst du mit kurzen Ruten keine 100m und brauchst nicht clippen

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Ute (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Welsmaus schrieb:


> Hallo Ute,
> 
> Bootangeln ist natürlich auch okay - wenn's Wetter paßt. An welche Uhrzeit hattest du denn gedacht. Morgens, mittags, abends?
> Fürs Brandungsangeln, so haben wir gelesen bzw. gehört, braucht man doch Clips, damit die Würmer nicht wegfliegen, wenn man 100 m wirft. So etwas besitzen wir (noch) nicht. Fürs Angeln von der Brücke nehmen wir auch nur kurze Ruten mit, was für den Strand auch nicht opitmal wäre. Oder vertue ich mich?
> ...


Wenn wir mit dem Boot raus fahren, dann morgens. 10 Uhr ist eigentlich standart. Wir können aber auch früher oder etwas später raus. Viel später aber nicht, da ich kein Licht am Boot habe. Und es dämmert ja schon um 16:30Uhr. Ist halt nur ein Boot ohne jeden Luxus. Das soll sich aber irgendwann änderen.
Das was Andy1608 schreibt, stimmt schon im großen und ganzen. 
Ich selber angel nicht mit Brandungsruten. Die sind mir zu lang. Damit kann ich nicht umgehen. 
Angel auch fast immer ohne Clip.
Der Dorsch kommt bis an den Strand, wenn er da ist. Ich mit meinen paar Metern Wurfweite, bekomme auch meine Dorsche. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Ist mir auch alles viel zu teuer, um mich da auch noch auszurüsten. Wenn ich Geld übrig habe, möchte ich dies ins Boot stecken.
Brandungsangeln kann man auch mit Karpfenruten. Ich nehme überwiegend Pilkruten.


----------



## SimonHH (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

tach ihr lieben...#h

für das angeln vom strand aus sind clipvorfächer nicht unbedingt notwendig.
wie ute schon geschrieben hat,kommen die fische abends so dicht unter land,das wurfweiten von (manchmal) 50m schon zu weit sind.
ok...tagsüber ist das vielleicht anders,aber da gibts ja man auch noch seebrücken,molen (z.B großenbrode) und ähnliches.und manchmal is weniger christbaumschmuck sogar besser...#6
karpfenruten...35er schnur...60-80 g blei...1er haken...fertich.(wenn es die witterungbedingungen zulassen)
nur kein stress...viel spass und petri heil! :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Moin Moin ,
wollte ja mit Euch los aber sorry daraus wird nichts . Die Knochen im hohen Alter heilen nicht so gut :c:c.

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Andy1608 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Moin moin Micha.

Im alter hätte sich besser angehört:q
Statt hohes Alter#d#d


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## staffag (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Bin ab 20.12.bis 05.01. in Neustadt i. H. und würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Gerne auch mit dem Boot. bei Interesse bitte PN!

Gruss

Günter


----------



## Uschi+Achim (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Ute schrieb:


> Wenn wir mit dem Boot raus fahren, dann morgens. 10 Uhr ist eigentlich standart. Wir können aber auch früher oder etwas später raus. Viel später aber nicht, da ich kein Licht am Boot habe. Und es dämmert ja schon um 16:30Uhr. Ist halt nur ein Boot ohne jeden Luxus. Das soll sich aber irgendwann änderen.


Hallo Ute,
eine Bootstour am Sonntag wär natürlich eine wahnsinns Sache. #6
Unsere Schwimmwesten haben wir schon eingepackt. |supergri

10.00 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit. Wo liegt dein Boot denn genau?
Könntest Du für uns noch 50 Wattis mitbringen?
Schicke dir mal eine PN mit meiner Handynummer, dann können wir uns vor Ort noch absprechen.

Wir freuen uns schon riesig, bis dann.... #h

Liebe Grüße
Achim


----------



## Uschi+Achim (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> wollte ja mit Euch los aber sorry daraus wird nichts . Die Knochen im hohen Alter heilen nicht so gut :c:c.
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha


 Hallo Micha,
dass ist aber super schade. 
Wir melden uns aber auf jeden Fall, wenn wir in Dahme sind.
Dann unternehmen wir halt etwas zusammen, was nicht anstregend ist für dein Knie.... #g Fest versprochen!!!!

Liebe Grüße und Gute Besserung
Uschi + Achim


----------



## Ute (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Mir ist heute auf dem Wasser eingefallen, das ich am Wochenende gar nicht los kann mit Euch beiden.
Am Samstag kommt mein 13jähriger Sohn von seiner 6wöchigen Kur nach Hause und da wollte ich dann nicht direkt am nächsten Tag wieder abziehen.
Da muss ich mal sehen, wie ich dann danach los kann. 
Tut mit leid. Erst Euch dieses Angebot gemacht zu haben und jetzt mache ich einen Rückzieher.


----------



## Andy1608 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Moin moin @ All

Wie wäre es mit dem 23.12. zum Brandungsangeln in Dahme#6
Haben dann meine Nachtwoche rum und will an dem Tag zum angeln:q
Falls der eine oder andere noch lust und zeit hat mitzukommen,kein Problem


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Ute schrieb:


> Mir ist heute auf dem Wasser eingefallen, das ich am Wochenende gar nicht los kann mit Euch beiden.
> Am Samstag kommt mein 13jähriger Sohn von seiner 6wöchigen Kur nach Hause und da wollte ich dann nicht direkt am nächsten Tag wieder abziehen.
> Da muss ich mal sehen, wie ich dann danach los kann.
> Tut mit leid. Erst Euch dieses Angebot gemacht zu haben und jetzt mache ich einen Rückzieher.


Schade...aber wir sind ja noch ein paar Tage länger oben. 
Da wird sich bestimmt noch die eine oder andere Gelegenheit bieten.
Wir telefonieren dann....

Liebe Grüße
Achim


----------



## Ute (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

So, wie das Wetter aussieht, hätten wir sowieso nicht rausgekonnt.
Ich war heute mit einem Angler mit auf seinem Boot. Heute ist der Wind aus Westen gekommen mit Sträke 4. Oh man, waren das Wellen. Und mir wurde sau übel. Musste mich wieder zurückbringen lassen.
Und am Sonntag ist Stärke 18 angesagt.


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Ute schrieb:


> Und am Sonntag ist Stärke 18 angesagt.




hab ich ja noch nie gehört ;+


----------



## Ute (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Schau mal unter
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/dahme


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

dat ist die vorhersage fürs we
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/windframe?3&LANG=de&WIND=g099

keine ahnung wat das da von dir heißt.

und so ist es auf deiner seite richtig
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/dahme#


----------



## sadako (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Ute schrieb:


> So, wie das Wetter aussieht, hätten wir sowieso nicht rausgekonnt.
> Ich war heute mit einem Angler mit auf seinem Boot. Heute ist der Wind aus Westen gekommen mit Sträke 4. Oh man, waren das Wellen. Und mir wurde sau übel. Musste mich wieder zurückbringen lassen.
> Und am Sonntag ist Stärke 18 angesagt.



Das ist die Angabe der Knoten - also 18 Knoten entsprechen einer Windstärke 5 (zwischen 17 und 21 Knoten). 
Hab am Anfang auch geschluckt bei Windfinder, bis ich entdeckt hab, dass die Angabe dort in Knoten angezeigt wird :m
Hier kann man sich das beispielsweise ansehen mit der Umrechnung:
http://www.jensscheffler.de/palminfo/mixmas2.html


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

nur mal so nebenbei.
wir hatten ne 7 bft wo wir in dansk draussen waren,dat war ein seegang.


----------



## Ute (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Meine Seite und deine zweite Seite sind doch beide die selben Seiten.


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



sadako schrieb:


> Das ist die Angabe der Knoten - also 18 Knoten entsprechen einer Windstärke 5 (zwischen 17 und 21 Knoten).
> Hab am Anfang auch geschluckt bei Windfinder, bis ich entdeckt hab, dass die Angabe dort in Knoten angezeigt wird :m
> Hier kann man sich das beispielsweise ansehen mit der Umrechnung:
> http://www.jensscheffler.de/palminfo/mixmas2.html




musste selber auch erstmal schlucken.
aber 18 bft????
gabs das schonmal ,nene....
dann wäre die ostsee leer und wir hätte land unter


----------



## Ute (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



celler schrieb:


> nur mal so nebenbei.
> wir hatten ne 7 bft wo wir in dansk draussen waren,dat war ein seegang.




Oh man, davon wird mir ja noch mehr übel. :v


----------



## HAI-score (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

hmm. ich schau immer hier nach:

http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/

Unten rechts auf den Leuchtturm klicken.

Finde ich übersichtlicher.


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Ute schrieb:


> Meine Seite und deine zweite Seite sind doch beide die selben Seiten.




du hast auf deiner seite aber die angaben in knoten,auf meiner seite sind sie in bft.
wird eigentlich immer in bft angegeben.


----------



## Ute (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



sadako schrieb:


> Das ist die Angabe der Knoten - also 18 Knoten entsprechen einer Windstärke 5 (zwischen 17 und 21 Knoten).
> Hab am Anfang auch geschluckt bei Windfinder, bis ich entdeckt hab, dass die Angabe dort in Knoten angezeigt wird :m
> Hier kann man sich das beispielsweise ansehen mit der Umrechnung:
> http://www.jensscheffler.de/palminfo/mixmas2.html




Danke dir. Werd ich mir mal näher anschauen, wenn ich wieder richtig gucken kann. |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



HAI-score schrieb:


> hmm. ich schau immer hier nach:
> 
> http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/
> 
> ...




#6 top seite


----------



## Ute (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



HAI-score schrieb:


> hmm. ich schau immer hier nach:
> 
> http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/
> 
> ...




Die ist auch gut.


----------



## HAI-score (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



celler schrieb:


> #6 top seite



Danke für die Blumen.|wavey:

Bemerkenswert finde ich die angesagte Wellenhöhe am Samstagnachmittag für das Seegebiet "Um Fehmarn". Wenn der Wind aus der richtigen Richtung kommt bis 2,50 Meter. Ja da ist es dann ganz nett aufm Wasser.


----------



## sadako (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



celler schrieb:


> musste selber auch erstmal schlucken.
> aber 18 bft????
> gabs das schonmal ,nene....
> dann wäre die ostsee leer und wir hätte land unter



Hatten auf der Rückreise auf so einer Minifähre, Mastercat heißt sie glaub ich, von Kristiansand nach Hirtshals Windstärken zwischen 9 und 10 bei einem Seegang um die 8 Meter.... aber das war eben auch Nordsee.
Die Fähre davor wurde sogar abgesagt, weil es zu stürmisch war... kann man sich ja vorstellen, dass das schon das große :vfür viele war :q... muss ich auch nicht nochmal haben... war schon beängstigend, wenn die Wellen da über das ganze Schiff geklatscht sind |uhoh:


----------



## Ute (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



sadako schrieb:


> Hatten auf der Rückreise auf so einer Minifähre, Mastercat heißt sie glaub ich, von Kristiansand nach Hirtshals Windstärken zwischen 9 und 10 bei einem Seegang um die 8 Meter.... aber das war eben auch Nordsee.
> Die Fähre davor wurde sogar abgesagt, weil es zu stürmisch war... kann man sich ja vorstellen, dass das schon das große :vfür viele war :q... muss ich auch nicht nochmal haben... war schon beängstigend, wenn die Wellen da über das ganze Schiff geklatscht sind |uhoh:




Ich würde nur noch :v :v :v
So, ich leg mich jetzt wieder hin. |wavey:|wavey:


----------



## HAI-score (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich würde nur noch :v :v :v
> So, ich leg mich jetzt wieder hin. |wavey:|wavey:



gute n8


----------



## sadako (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Ute schrieb:


> Ich würde nur noch :v :v :v
> So, ich leg mich jetzt wieder hin. |wavey:|wavey:



Zum Glück ist dieser Kelch an mir bisher vorüber gegangen, aber mein Freund hat damit auch immer zu kämpfen und der Anblick alleine genügt mir, um zu wissen, wie man sich dabei fühlen muss #t
Na dann schlaf schön |schlaf:


----------



## goeddoek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Kurzer Hinweis - auf der linken Seite bei Windfinder gibts die Option "change units" 
Da könnt ihr dann auch Beaufort auswählen und müsst nicht umständlich umrechnen |wavey:


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Moin Moin ,
meist sind wie ja schon gesagt , die Windgeschwindigkeigkeiten in Kn angezeigt . Hab mal was für Euch rausgesucht :
Kn    <1 = Windstärke 0 
Kn  1- 3 = Windstärke 1
Kn  4- 6  = Windstärke 2
Kn  7-10  = Windstärke 3
Kn 11-15 = Windstärke 4
Kn 16-21 = Windstärke 5
Kn 22-27 = Windstärke 6

gibt noch mehr aber das sollte für uns Angler ausreichen :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



sadako schrieb:


> Hatten auf der Rückreise auf so einer Minifähre, Mastercat heißt sie glaub ich, von Kristiansand nach Hirtshals Windstärken zwischen 9 und 10 bei einem Seegang um die 8 Meter.... aber das war eben auch Nordsee.
> Die Fähre davor wurde sogar abgesagt, weil es zu stürmisch war... kann man sich ja vorstellen, dass das schon das große :vfür viele war :q... muss ich auch nicht nochmal haben... war schon beängstigend, wenn die Wellen da über das ganze Schiff geklatscht sind |uhoh:



na dat war bestimmt ne tolle schaukelige tour ;-)
hätte ich ja garkein bock drauf und das noch auf nem etwas grösseren schiff |uhoh:



sadako schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist dieser Kelch an mir bisher vorüber gegangen, aber mein Freund hat damit auch immer zu kämpfen und der Anblick alleine genügt mir, um zu wissen, wie man sich dabei fühlen muss #t
> Na dann schlaf schön |schlaf:



bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt.
meine freundin kann die wellen nicht so unbedingt ab und ich hab auf unserer letzten schaukeligen tour sogar fast seelen ruhig gepennt.
bin immer nur wach geworden wenn mein kopf durch die wellen gegen das holz geknallt ist..



goeddoek schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis - auf der linken Seite bei Windfinder gibts die Option "change units"
> Da könnt ihr dann auch Beaufort auswählen und müsst nicht umständlich umrechnen |wavey:


achso,ich dacht dat haben schon alle raus...#6


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> meist sind wie ja schon gesagt , die Windgeschwindigkeigkeiten in Kn angezeigt . Hab mal was für Euch rausgesucht :
> Kn    <1 = Windstärke 0
> Kn  1- 3 = Windstärke 1
> ...




naja dat sind die windstärken in den man raus fahren kann,danach wirds schaukelig...
achso,kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an von wo der wind kommt...


----------



## Andy1608 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Moin moin.

Ich weiß garnicht was Ihr alle habt|kopfkrat
Fürs Boot is es zu viel Wind,aber es gibt ne Option und die Heißt von Land angeln:q
Viel Wind heißt in der Regel auch viel Fisch
Schade das ich Nacht habe,wäre sonst am Strand gewesen#6

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## goeddoek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



celler schrieb:


> achso,ich dacht dat haben schon alle raus...#6



Hatte ich auch gedacht, ist offensichtlich nicht der Fall


----------



## sadako (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gedacht, ist offensichtlich nicht der Fall



War`s auch nicht :q Also danke für die Info  Hab mittlerweile schon so oft Knots in Bft umgerechnet, dass ich es schon auswendig kann :q


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch gedacht, ist offensichtlich nicht der Fall



na gut,dann haben iwrs ja jetzt geklärt |wavey:



sadako schrieb:


> War`s auch nicht :q Also danke für die Info  Hab mittlerweile schon so oft Knots in Bft umgerechnet, dass ich es schon auswendig kann :q



ne ganz pfiffige #6


----------



## goeddoek (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Dann zieh ich den Tipp zurück - denn das berherrsche nicht mehr so gut, seitdem ich nicht mehr umrechnen muss  :q


----------



## sadako (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



celler schrieb:


> ne ganz pfiffige #6


Bin auch ganz stolz auf mich :vik:
So genug Off-Topic-Gequassel von meiner Seite - kümmert Ihr Euch mal weiter um Euer Anglertreffen :q


----------



## HD4ever (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

ich würde auch gern ... aber muß arbeiten die ganzen tage ....


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

ich kann leider auch nicht...
familie meiner freundin geht vor ;-)


----------



## Andy1608 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Moin moin Ute.

Werde Montag schon rum kommen zum angeln,habe gerade gesehen das Dienstag kaum wind ist.
Werde ein wenig schneller arbeiten und auch schlafen,damit ich für Abends Fit bin|uhoh:

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin Ute.
> 
> Werde Montag schon rum kommen zum angeln,habe gerade gesehen das Dienstag kaum wind ist.
> Werde ein wenig schneller arbeiten und auch schlafen,damit ich für Abends Fit bin|uhoh:
> ...




nana,wat habt ihr bloß vor?
angeln ist doch zum entspannen,dazu muss man nicht fit sein :vik:


----------



## Andy1608 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



celler schrieb:


> nana,wat habt ihr bloß vor?
> angeln ist doch zum entspannen,dazu muss man nicht fit sein :vik:




Wenn ich mich entspannen soll,muss ich aber ausgeschlafen haben
Das ist aber schlecht,weil ich Montag aus der Nacht komme
und wie du schon sagst"es soll entspannen"nicht einschläfernd 

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich entspannen soll,muss ich aber ausgeschlafen haben
> Das ist aber schlecht,weil ich Montag aus der Nacht komme
> und wie du schon sagst"es soll entspannen"nicht einschläfernd
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



immer ne ausrede auf lager ;-)
ne hast schon recht...#6


----------



## Andy1608 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Wäre ja wohl mehr als Peinlich,wenn Ute mitkommt und ich penne beim Angeln ein#d

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Wäre ja wohl mehr als Peinlich,wenn Ute mitkommt und ich penne beim Angeln ein#d
> 
> Gruß aus NST.




sie könnte dich dann wach spritzen;-)


----------



## Andy1608 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Ne,ne. Wurde bereits mit dem Vierten Lebensjahr in der Ostsee getauft von meinem Dad:q

Gruß aus NST.


----------



## celler (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Ne,ne. Wurde bereits mit dem Vierten Lebensjahr in der Ostsee getauft von meinem Dad:q
> 
> Gruß aus NST.



na dann ist ja gut.
so jetzt aber wieder BTT...
wir spamen hier alles voll


----------



## Ute (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Moin moin Ute.
> 
> Werde Montag schon rum kommen zum angeln,habe gerade gesehen das Dienstag kaum wind ist.
> Werde ein wenig schneller arbeiten und auch schlafen,damit ich für Abends Fit bin|uhoh:
> ...




Okay.
Mal schauen.
Wird vorgemerkt.


----------



## Welsmaus (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*

Hallo Ute,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen Fang. 
Morgen früh um 5 Uhr geht's endlich los. Koffer/Reisetaschen sind soweit gepackt.Auch ein kleiner (künstlicher) Tannenbaum kommt mit. 
Ich freue mich schon riesig auf die Zeit in Dahme. Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, denn ich möchte auch gerne mit dem Boot rausfahren. Und natürlich auch viel, viel fangen. Die Bedingungen scheinen ja zur Zeit gut zu sein. Wir werden uns gleich morgen in Neustadt Wattis kaufen und vielleicht stehen wir dann schon abends am Strand oder auf der Brücke. 

Bis dann.

Liebe Grüße von

Uschi


----------



## Andy1608 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Moin moin Welsmaus.

Falls Ihr Montag auch lust habt von Land aus zu angeln,bin ab Nachmittag in Dahme#h
Montag soll ja noch ein wenig Wind sein,da macht das angeln richtig Spaß|supergri


@Ute ich melde mich Montag#h
PS: hoffe es geht Dir wieder besser,nach deiner Tour


Gruß aus NST.


----------



## sadako (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Was wird zur Zeit auf dem Kutter / vom Boot gefangen?*



Welsmaus schrieb:


> Hallo Ute,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem tollen Fang.
> Morgen früh um 5 Uhr geht's endlich los. Koffer/Reisetaschen sind soweit gepackt.Auch ein kleiner (künstlicher) Tannenbaum kommt mit.
> ...



Hallo Uschi!

Ich wünsche Dir unbekannterweise auch ganz viel Spaß in Eurem Urlaub (muss mich da leider noch etwas länger gedulden) und freue mich schon auf einen anschließenden Bericht darüber auf Eurer tollen Seite!
Hab mich in den letzten Tagen durch all Deine Berichte hindurch gelesen und finde sie wirklich einsame Spitze! 
Bitte noch gaaaanz viel mehr davon! #h


----------



## Ute (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: 21.12. kleines Anglertreffen*

Heute geht es mir gut.
Man war mir gestern schlecht.
Das hörte ja überhaupt nicht mehr auf.
Habe auch sehr schlecht geschlafen. Und bin daher nu hundemüde.

Uschi,
dann stellt Euch mal lieber an den Strand. Die Brücke ist nur noch voll. Ich find es zu voll. Über 10 Leute alleine nur ganz vorne und einige auf davor verteilt.
Auf der anderen Seite ist es ja so, das wenn man hier Urlaub macht, dies nicht so eng gesehen wird. Hauptsache mal auf der Brücke stehen. 
Wir werden uns schon noch sehen.
LG
UTE
Na? Kribbelt es schon im Bauch?|rolleyes


----------

